# Not necessarily fine wines...



## jimpeterson (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, Guys...I would appreciate it if someone could help me out, and give me an answer to a dumb question:
I live half the year in Nevada, and half the year at my home in Mexico, where I have access to lottsa fruit, like mangoes, mulberries, grapes, etc. The one problem I have, is I don't spend enough time in either place to jump into wine making.
I would like to know if there is any wine that can be put together, and be ready to drink in two or three months? It doesn't have to be very good; in fact, it would be OK if it were on the bad side.
I have Mexican friends, that would be tickled to be able to make a cheap wine. When someone is lucky enough to have a job, one day of labor will buy one and a half six packs of beer. About the cheapest wine would be Padre Kino, and it tastes like someone had already drank it once.
I would welcome making wine as a hedge against boredom of living in a small Mexican village, without TV or Internet, and the only Gringo within 65 miles.
Thanks for any help you can offer. I appreciate it.
jim Peterson
Gardnerville Nevada/Bacubirito Sinaloa Mexico


----------



## vcasey (Apr 27, 2011)

You can always make the mist type wines as they are ready immediately, or pretty darn close....

http://www.finevinewines.com/c-255-summer-breeze.aspx

http://www.finevinewines.com/c-268-orchard-breezin.aspx

I've made the Mano Mint and the Banana Pineapple Viognier and added coconut rum to both and they turned out fantastic.


----------



## Flem (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Jim, welcome to the forum!! I agree with vcasey. The mist kits are quick, easy, and ready to drink almost immediately. They tend to be a little sweet and low in ABV but both of those can be adjusted. Good Luck!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome Jim,


Fruit wines take at least 6months to clear and be ready to bottle. As above a kit wine would work.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

Jim, Welcome aboard. I agree a kit wine is a fast drinker and is a great first wine to make.


----------



## jimpeterson (Apr 27, 2011)

I thank you guys for the help, but it's still a lotta money for the local guys here. The kits are running about 90 bucks for 6 gallons. I was hoping to find a way to use the tons of fruit that gets thrown away every year. 
If I was going to buy a cheap wine, I would buy a box wine when it goes on sale, like right now, the super market has 5 liter boxes on sale for $9.89. Even that is a heck of a lot cheaper than the kits; and it will keep for years.
I hate to sound so cheap, but this an idea to produce a product for the locals who might make 50 bucks a week.


----------



## andy123 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Jimpeterson.I'm glad you asked.The word wine congers up many possibilities.Some think of "Dom Perignon" while California's penal colonies think of "pruno" that quick catchup and orange juice jack that helps them get by. Making scratch wines from fruit is an acquired skill I would not recommend for a first time wine maker. However I think your looking for a low budget "hooch" and I may have a possibility. Welches grape concentrate gone Sangria. Assuming you have learned winemaking sanitation, a simple recipe of 2 cans of grape and 2 lb. of sugar per gallon add champagne yeast and ferment in a loosely covered bucket for a week or so then transfer to a glass jug leaving sediment behind as best you can.Be sure jug is topped up and add airlock or at least tin foil and a rubber band. 4 weeks later siphon wine off lees. Now you can add your fruits and 7up making a sangria for an evenings holiday. This product will spoil and referment if not all consumed. This is a very condenced version of events but lot of free info is on the net if you look. Good luck.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

What about Welches Frozen grape concentrate?


----------



## Wiz (Apr 27, 2011)

Jim, perhaps you should refocus your time table. When doing fruit wines (mango wine is exquisite) make your wines when you arrive in Mexico. Before your departure, bottle and let age until you return.. At the end of your 6 months, make additional fruit wines and let them age for the 6 months awaiting your return.


Mike


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2011)

Try Skeeter Pee. (Lemon wine)
http://skeeterpee.com/


----------



## jimpeterson (Apr 27, 2011)

The Skeeterpee has my attention...
Thanks, Guys...


----------



## robie (Apr 28, 2011)

Wiz said:


> Jim, perhaps you should refocus your time table. When doing fruit wines (mango wine is exquisite) make your wines when you arrive in Mexico. Before your departure, bottle and let age until you return.. At the end of your 6 months, make additional fruit wines and let them age for the 6 months awaiting your return.
> 
> 
> Mike



This is what I would advise. You make it during one 6-month stay; drink it during the next six month stay. This should work very well for fruit wines, even though you can't store them is a very cool place, they should still do fine.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree also. 6 months after stabilizing will be just fine, up the S02 level when you return some and either age for another 6 months or bottel then and youll be in good shape. Thats not to mention making yourself a quick drinker for now!!!!!


----------



## intoxicating (Apr 30, 2011)

Also, try this recipe book: http://www.finevinewines.com/p-548-7360.aspx. I made recipe 59 twice using different fruits. My favorite was mango fruit that I sweetened at the end with white grape concentrate, then added juice from granny smith apples for acid balance. You could substitute whatever fruit/juice you have and then check and adjust sugar/SG level (and check acid level if you want to). On this, I don't think the acid level is very important, since it isn't made to age. You can have it in gallon jugs in 2 or 3 months, and if there is any left to drink when you get back in six months it will be fine to drink too.


----------



## CajunJay (Apr 30, 2011)

Jim,


The skeeter pee is a good suggestion. Might I also suggest making wine from a cheap juice if you can get your hands on some. Apple wine made from juice and then sweetened with a can of apple juice concentrate is hard to top when you are working on a budget. Good luck.


----------



## intoxicating (May 1, 2011)

Don't be afraid of starting with fruit wine from scratch, especially if the fruit is free. Man discovered thousands of years ago that fruit or juice left alone will often ferment with out help. Read lots of recipes and compare/contrast them to see what their structure is. Get a book to read while you are away from the internet. I made wine for 3 or 4 years before I tried my first kit. Prickly Pear, Mexican Plum, mango-white-grape-green apple, blue berry, and mead. The "tunas" from the prickly pear make nice wine when you add some raisins and lemon juice. If you figure out how to keep it from dropping all that BEAUTIFUL color and ending up a white wine, TELL ME. My Mexican Plum Port was best after aging for 3 years, but I could have bottled it in under 6 months if I had wanted.

The skeeter pee recipes use bottled juice, just substitute the same measured volume of fresh squeezed juice, or mango or grape, or whatever you have free. 

When one batch has slowed and is ready to siphon out of the bucket into the glass jug with airlock, leave the yeast sediment in the bottom of the bucket and use that as yeast for the next batch. Saves another dollar. If you don't care how clear or whether the hooch is aged, the fermentation will stop within 2 or 3 months. The alcohol is ready to give you a headache at that point. If you want something with a little milder bite, lower the alcohol level by starting with a lower SG, add sorbate and sulfite when it is done, then sweeten with some concentrated juice.

Long Live Free Fruit!


----------



## jimpeterson (May 1, 2011)

Sounds fantastic...you guys have got me thinking now. 
Thanks for all the help,
jim


----------

